# Trouble Shooting a Carrier 9200 Weathermaker Furnace



## HvacWiz (Nov 24, 2006)

*No recalls, sounds like you have a blower motor going out. The water you are hearing is probaly the cause of a plugged up condensate trap. remove it and flush it out in the sink.*


----------



## kaydee1985 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Troubleshooting*

I have a 9200 carrier weather maker furnace. I came home this week and the furnace was not running. However, the house smelled like burnt wires. I turned off the thermostat and tried to restart. When it did restart the furnace ignited and the fan began to blow but shortly went out. The Blower never came on. I changed the starting capacitor and that did not work. So I thought maybe the fan blower blew out so I replaced the blower in the squirrel cage. So when i tried to start the thermostat the furnace seem as though it was going to come on but then it never ignited and a code of 3 -4 came on the led display. What should I do to get my furnace going? Please help


----------



## thumbkins (Mar 23, 2008)

Did you do as was suggested in post #2????? Sounds like the sensor for the inducer motor is not sensing the combustion chamber pressure. Could be because of the water??


----------



## kaydee1985 (Jan 8, 2009)

thumbkins said:


> Did you do as was suggested in post #2????? Sounds like the sensor for the inducer motor is not sensing the combustion chamber pressure. Could be because of the water??


 
I think I put this in the wrong spot


----------

